# Alfine hubs and Voodoo frame = Headache



## jmpg (Sep 17, 2008)

I have an Alfine hub and have been running it in a Monocog frame for two years with no problems. The frame was a little large and I am trying out a a new old stock Voodoo Dambala and am having a few problems getting the Alfine setup correctly. 

The first issue is a known problem with the Voodoo dropputs sliding. When this happens the hub/axle seems to lift out of the drop outs. This causes the 8l/r and also 7l/r Non Turn Washers (NTW) to gouge the drop outs.

The second issue is that the axle (with with either set of NTWs) doesn't sit in the drop very well. Both sets of NTW seem just to tall (the drop is to short) to allow the tabs to seat hard against the dropout very well. The axle will rotate around the interface of the the tabs of the NTWs and the aluminium dropout and ride out of the dropout, no matter how hard I torque down on the axle nuts. Also as the axle rotates the non-drive side cone gets loosened and the teeth of the NTW really gouge the dropouts

All this is very frustrating and I was wondering if anyone has experienced this type of issue and successfully resolved the problem, when riding an Alfine hub in a Voodoo frame.


----------



## TimT (Jan 1, 2004)

First you need to put a couple of drops of blue loctite on the lock nuts of the hub. Also the Alfine axle is 3/8 and the drop out is 10mm so it is slightly bigger. Not much you can do about that. Also do you have the correct NTW? I think there are 6 or 7 avalable from Shimano. The Harris Cycles/Sheldon Brown web site has pictures of them all. Also what axle nuts are you using. I'm using the Problem Solvers nuts. They are steel and have a nice captured washer on them you can really crank down on them. Now I'm not familer with the slider drop outs that Voodoo is using but I know the Paragon Machine sliders have a bolt up grade kit. the PMW sliders can creak and move. Their upgrade kit has stronger bolts and you can realy tighten them down. Might be something avalable for the Voodoo too.

Tim


----------



## jmpg (Sep 17, 2008)

Tim,

The locktite advice has resulted in a minor miracle. Using the wrong Non turn washer is actually working better than the correct type, the 8l/r has a solid "knob", within the diameter of the washer, rather than the two protruding prongs on the other types. It fits well with the shallow type dropouts on the Voodoo (similar to the PMW sliders). The angle is a lttile wrong routing the cable at an upward angle rather than parallel with the chain stays.

If there was more depth to the "whole" of the dropout (say 5-6/1/4") It wouldn't be so much of a problem. The axle does slop around in the drop becuase of the eliptical shape of the axle. I may get some custom made washers made to stop this. Similiar to the version in this link

http://hubstripping.wordpress.com/2009/09/07/john´s-duomatic-bicycle-project/


----------



## kiwial (Aug 27, 2010)

Quote:
"The first issue is a known problem with the Voodoo dropouts sliding. When this happens the hub/axle seems to lift out of the drop outs. This causes the 8l/r and also 7l/r Non Turn Washers (NTW) to gouge the drop outs."- Unquote

Here is a 'must do' for every hub that goes onto alu drop outs: Big stainless steel washer, filed into shape with the back grooved or roughened with file, grinder etc.. It spreads the load better and stops the damage to the drop outs.


----------



## jmpg (Sep 17, 2008)

*Great advice*

That is good advice and I believe it will also get the disc rotor alignment closer to what I would call optimal. I have had a bit of an issue with the Problem Solvers splined adaptor and this washer solution will be perfect. Thanks.


----------

